# Mars landers



## nemesis (Jun 10, 2003)

The US has launched http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/2968856.stm


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 11, 2003)

Was tempted to merge this thread with the Beagle 2 topic, then figured that only dealt with actual preparations. So, here we have it - a thread for the progress of the current Mars missions.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 18, 2003)

Here's a nice map of Mars, showing a summary of the targetted positions for the different landers:

Exploration areas


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 19, 2003)

And here's a little known Japanese Mars Mission, currently approaching final slingshot to Mars - but it's severely crippled and may become lost in space:

Crunch day for Mars mission


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 1, 2003)

Problematic delays to its launch are still affecting the second US mission to Mars:

Rocket repairs delay second Mars rover


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 5, 2003)

Problems with the Mars Express = now running at 70% power. Controllers say it won't impact the mission - but I guess this explains the earlier warning message being sent:

Mars Express 'on 70% power'


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 8, 2003)

After a strong of delays, "Opportunity" has finally lifted off:

Mars rover finally takes off

And just in case anyone is interested, there's a big dust storm raging on Mars:

Dust storm rages on Mars


----------



## Arch (Jul 27, 2003)

We should've sent Bowie to Mars, not Blur.


----------



## nemesis (Jul 27, 2003)

???


----------

